# Finally got a Push-Pull drill press vise ...



## precisionworks (Aug 29, 2009)

My older Craftsman drill press (bought new around 1980) has a T-slot table for mounting jigs, fixtures & vises, and one of my smaller milling vises is usually bolted to the table. Problem is that a 4" wide vise won't open enough for lots of drill press work, and any vise with an Acme thread screw is awfully slow when drilling multiples. 

EBay provided the answer in the form of an Eron EVS150-6, a dead copy of the well known Heinrich 6-SV. I've looked at the 6-SV for years but never found a nice used one, and $265 + shipping was too much to spend for a new one. But I could afford $53.40 delivered 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eron-Machinist-...ding?hash=item2a00896046&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Removing the jaw plates showed some small rusted areas between the plates & the castings, but these cleaned up quickly & got a coat of grease. All three guide rods needed a light polishing with a grey (ultra fine) 3M pad. Other than that, it was in near new condition. Photos to follow later today.


----------



## wquiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Very interesting, but i am not sure how it works. How do you apply clamping force without a screw to give you leverage?


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 29, 2009)

This is the explanation from the Heinrich website, written by an engineer with a PhD 

A press on the locking lever actuates the eccentric crank which tilts the locking ring, thereby gripping the entire circumference of the center bar, forcibly moving the jaw forward against the workpiece. Raising the locking lever to vertical position permits the spring to return the locking ring to neutral position, allowing the jaw to slide back, releasing the workpiece. Adjusting screw, locked by cover plate, controls amount of pressure.


----------



## 65535 (Aug 29, 2009)

Simple and effective. Nice score.


----------



## wquiles (Aug 29, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> This is the explanation from the Heinrich website, written by an engineer with a PhD
> 
> A press on the locking lever actuates the eccentric crank which tilts the locking ring, thereby gripping the entire circumference of the center bar, forcibly moving the jaw forward against the workpiece. Raising the locking lever to vertical position permits the spring to return the locking ring to neutral position, allowing the jaw to slide back, releasing the workpiece. Adjusting screw, locked by cover plate, controls amount of pressure.



Ahhh - now I "see". Very cool indeed


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 29, 2009)

Moving jaw all the way open







Holding a piece of flat stock resting on the jaw step:







Holding flat stock on edge, again resting on jaw steps:






Using a 1/4" thick clamping washer (MSC *Item #82386228*) helps spread the clamping force of the hold down bolt.


----------



## 65535 (Aug 29, 2009)

That truly is slick.


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 29, 2009)

The vise was really limited by the width of the mounting holes in the vise casting (7.5") and the spacing of the T-slots in the drill press table (5.5"). A sub-plate or tooling plate would take care of that. A while back, while visiting Joe's Junk Jungle, an employee pulled out a nice piece of 12"x12"x1" 6061-T6, cold saw cut on two edges. I paid $14 for the plate, and gave him a $10 tip. He was happy as a clam & said he'd phone me the next time some decent aluminum shows up 

The top & bottom surfaces were lightly cleaned with a 3M Bristle Disc, 50 grit, on the 4.5" angle ginder. These remove very little metal, just a few thousandths, but leave a nice blended surface. The corners were marked for a 1" radius, using a 2" diameter washer & a Sharpie. The Delta band saw removed most of the metal, and a Scotchbrite belt on the Burr King smoothed them up.







The plate was measured & marked out, then center punched & drilled through for the 3/8" mounting bolts. This hole pattern lets the tooling plate mount to the drill press in a number of different positions.






Twelve holes were laid out & drilled & tapped. This lets the vise move to any of six positions on the plate. All twelve holes were drilled through first at 1500 rpm, then the tap was started in each hole at 350 rpm & run half way in. The holes were then finished by hand so that the bottom threads are incomplete, which allows a stud to bottom out without going all the way through. This is real table saver, and makes the studs much easier to use.






All finished & ready to go to work


----------



## wquiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Very nice Barry


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 30, 2009)

Some people collect stamps or baseball cards, others collect vises





Drilling & tapping another half dozen holes allows the plate to secure most of my remaining vises, including the big Kurt D675. The 4" Sanford Hi-Lo milling vise (first photo) is handy for smaller parts, while the Palmgren angle vise (second photo) sees occasional use on oddball stuff.


----------



## Hallmcc (Aug 30, 2009)

I use mine every day, good score. What a joy they are.


----------



## PEU (Aug 31, 2009)

not as nice as Barry's but I got this one for free last week:







Pablo


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 31, 2009)

Pablo,

That looks like an Argentinian made Record vise. Even the color match is perfect


----------



## kromeke (Sep 1, 2009)

Slickest setup in a drill press I've seen is a magnetic chuck on the table. Combined with a vise, you can freely move the vise around to where you want it, then turn on the magnetic chuck to lock it down. Expensive, but cool.


----------

